# CH-46 in fire



## sunny91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wowwie. Good one Sunny.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great find!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW.... wonder what ship ?

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have found this:

This happened in Sept of 1998 aboard the
"Bonhomer Richard", pronounced with a
french dialect. My squadron was HMM-164 and I was
a CH-46 Helo Mech. We were supporting Operation
Urban Warrior off the Monterey coast in
California. This bird was taking media crews back
and forth from land to the carrier all day and at
this moment they were leaving to go back to shore.
I was in the chow hall aboard the Bonhomer
"Dick" when this happened. CH-46
crewchief Sgt. Beyers received smoke inhalation
while saving these people and was treated at the
scene. For his actions "under fire", no
pun intended, he received a Certificate of
comendation and a "NAM". After
investigating, it was found that a pinhole in one
of the aft transmission lines was
atomizing(spraying) fluid and the spray was being
sucked into the aft generator and this caused the
fire. Transmission fluid is not flammable in large
quantities but when atomized it is very flammable.
The aft portion of this bird was completely
destroyed and had to be removed and replaced.
After 9 months of rebuilding this bird was put
back into the fleet and renumbered. Before the
fire it was #07 and after we got it back it was
#15.


Sunny


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice video Sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good God, that's terrifying. I can only imagine how scary it is when you're 200 feet up and you've just been hit.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2007)

Scary. Dangerous business  

TO


----------

